# Coding Job Question



## RachelCoder (Dec 29, 2011)

What is your responsiblity in your practice as a Coder? Do you do more than just coding? Any insight would be great!


----------



## nlaaron (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, we do all our own data entry as well as fix insurances in the system, verify insurances, and work our denials.


----------



## andyrobin (Dec 29, 2011)

I  code the surgeries, post the charges/payments, work the denials, as well as the collections.  I also help out at the front desk once in a while.   

Robin King, CPC


----------



## ollielooya (Dec 29, 2011)

I review the codes submitted and based on furnished chart notes make suggestions and look for charges that may not have been captured, assist in posting charges and work AR and appeals. Keep the office posted on updates and official breaking news. ;-)  And I do work remotely from home.

Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------



## coachlang3 (Dec 30, 2011)

I post charges based on chart and procedure notes (I rarely trust the doctors charge ticket, lol).  I do auditing/compliance for the other coder and our doctors.  I also assist the revenue manager (who is also a CPC) with a/r staff education and basically do whatever will help the practice.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Various duties*

I am the compliance officer for our group of practices - I perform coding audits (docs do thier own coding through the EMR encoder) and am also the privacy officer.   Of course, providing education to the doctors and the staff comes with the territory of auditing, as I do this when presenting results.


----------



## Julie Davis (Dec 30, 2011)

My team and I perform several types of audits.  One team audits all of the coding staff in our organization, the other team performs end to end audits of claims and statements which includes not only coding but billing and benfits issues also.


----------

